# Apple Pie Filling and Fried Apple Pies



## old bones (Oct 20, 2013)

My son came over last week for some of the peppers and cabbage and dropped off three pails of apples so I dried a lot and decided to make some apple sauce and canned apple pie filling.  While looking on the internet the wife found a recipe of apple pie filling.  This recipe called for Clear Jel.   This was something new to me but we wanted to try it.

When I looked at the recipe it said to use 4 cups of apples peeled and cored…  Four Cups??     I’m looking at three pails of apples…    Yep!  There goes the kitchen again but this time, the wife was home so she got involved with the first batch.

If I had my way, I’d connect to apple peeler to my cordless drill and go at this “Big Time” but she wanted the apples a bit thicker so we decided to remove the knife from the apple peeler and do slicing part of the operation by hand..  

The other thing I notices was the 25 min for the hot water bath.  So we decided to do a full batch or 7 quarts for the canner.

She calls this “Our Bonding Time” but working as a team we got enough apples peeled for a full batch.













Apples001.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






The next thing was blanching the apples.    That took a little longer because I could only blanch in small batches.  While I as blanching the apples, she mixed up the ingredients and put them on the stove to heat up.  Our first mistake was we heated the mixture to a hard boil and the Clear Jel got too thick..   This worked out ok but made it difficult to fold in the apples.   When we did the second batch we watched the and as the mixture started to turn clear, we removed it from the stove, folded in the apples and filled the jars.  I did a taste test and felt like I could taste a touch of the cornstarch in the second batch.  

After 25 min in a hot water bath the apples turned out great.  The mixture thickened to smooth type jell; the apple juice in the jell gave it that canned apple pie filling flavor and texture.  I could not taste any corn starch this time so the hot water bath did the trick.  The only concern I had is the head space in the jars.   When hot the apples seem to expand in the jars during the hot water process the jell also  thickens so several of the jars had the jell seep out the top.    When all was done, we did end up with18 quarts and 2 pints and a small jar.  













Apples002.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






 The next day, I was thinking of the Fried Apple Pies like I ate as a kid, I did a search on the forum and found a posting and a picture by ‘Roller’ stating that he uses Lard to fry his pies…  As a kid, mom always used lard so I was going to give this a try but I was going to use premade dough.   There goes the kitchen again……      













Pie%20Dough.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013





I use a bowl and cut the dough at 5 inches, put some of the filling in the dough, wet the ends and folded it in half.   













Fried%20Apple%20Pie.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






In to the hot lard they went and ended up looking like this…  The apple filling taste great, the pie dough was flakey and light.   Nothing like a baked pie at all.   Thanks Roller....
I’m sure someone when looking at this could tell me how to make better pie dough…..   Kate???    Roller??













Apple%20Pie%20Filling%20Clear%20Jel.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






Thinking of making some apple sauce this way but need to do something with the red peppers first.

Thanks for Looking!!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 20, 2013)

Those canned apples are beautiful. makes me which I had a tree.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 20, 2013)

That looks wonderful....was thinking about making an apple pie today.

The Recipe that I use (when I don't use the store bought Pillsbury one)...is Ree Drummond's no fail pie dough.  She is the Pioneer Woman on the 'net and Food Network.

Yall did good!

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh man, am I jealous. I love apple pie and that fried apple pie looks great.

Isn't it great cooking with your wife. I love it. She says I make a mess but me thinks she protests too much because she always helps.

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Yummy!!! If Rock messed up the kitchen making those, I'd gladly clean it up!!!


----------



## old bones (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Disco,   Kate tipped me off to a good pie dough recipe, she is a real asset to this forum.  The 'Go to Person' for sure.    I’m thinking of trying the recipe but I need one of them wire things to cut through the flour mixture but the wife told me at my age, I’ll never get my monies worth out of it.  ;-)    Those apple pies fried in the lard is a real treat in itself.    If I can make a good dough, I’d like to make some up ahead of time and freeze them, that apple pie filling is the way to go.  

Yesterday evening when I was done with the Roasted Red Bells, I made a batch of apple sauce with the same recipe.  













Apple%20Sauce500.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 21, 2013






I didn’t have the Apple Juice so I substituted the best I could.   I thought the Honeycrisp flavor just might do the trick.













T.Soup0001.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 21, 2013






When the wife found out, she was a bit upset…  I did a test and it taste good to me… I started out with ten pints but after I cleaned up my mess, I took out a spoon and ate a jar of it.    I’m thinking a good Apple Brandy would give it that extra kick.  I'd like to do more cooking but she kind'a frowns on it if she's not home...    It must be a woman thing...


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2013)

I like the substitution!  Brandy would be great too!

yummmmm.....I need you to come and help me in the kitchen!!!

Here is what I did today.  













banana bread 1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 21, 2013






I made two loaves of banana bread instead of the Apple Pie.  The bananas needed to be used ....apples can wait a few more days.

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Oct 21, 2013)

So you got me to thinking, apples... Hmmmmm.... what goes good with apples?













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 21, 2013






CAPT. MORGANS !!!!

My Dad's favorite is fried pies, cause as a kid that was pretty much their only sweet and it was portable. I guess the only other thing was jelly biscuits.


----------



## old bones (Oct 21, 2013)

OMG!!!   Now you are hitting below the belt.  

Kate, Banana Bread is my weakest link.   Was it still warm when you took that picture?   Can your camera do a Scratch and Sniff?  It might be my old age but I think I can smell that bread.  It looks like something that a person should eat…..  R E A L   S L O W   so they enjoy every second.   

This is a great forum; I get so much good information from this site.    We should start something like a Bake Off….  Like where you and the others can bake things and send them to me to judge… I could pick a winner each week.    We could do a trial test; like maybe starts with one of you’re loafs of that bread….   Someone in your family is lucky…  That looks finger lick’n good for sure… 

Good call, let them apples sit....     Thanks for the posting...


----------



## old bones (Oct 21, 2013)

Whoa!!!   Jelly Biskets???   Those look like we might need more information...   Details!!!  And type them out slow because I'm not a fast reader...     

As a kid we only got Fried Pies during Christmas time.   All the other times, mom would let us use her salt shaker and allow us to stay out later but we had to be home before dark.    I grew up in the city so  many of the neighbors had apple trees.    ;-)  




Foamheart said:


> So you got me to thinking, apples... Hmmmmm.... what goes good with apples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

Now cut this out. The last thing I need is you guys getting me to bake more by making me hungry. Go to your rooms and be good.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> Now cut this out. The last thing I need is you guys getting me to bake more by making me hungry. Go to your rooms and be good.
> 
> Disco


Bwahahaha!  Not gonna!

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bwahahaha!  Not gonna!
> 
> Kat



I'm gonna tell Lynn on you.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahaha!  Not gonna!
> ...


He will just look at you and grin.  Tell ya..."I have been trying for 24 years to get her to behave!"

Kat


----------



## old bones (Oct 22, 2013)

I know what you mean.   I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in.    Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread…   I know!!....   I know!!........  I can’t help myself, I’m weak…    It’s all Kat’s fault…  




Disco said:


> Now cut this out. The last thing I need is you guys getting me to bake more by making me hungry. Go to your rooms and be good.
> 
> Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> I know what you mean.   I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in.    Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread…   I know!!....   I know!!........  I can’t help myself, I’m weak…    It’s all Kat’s fault…



It is true. I think we require a special moderator just for Kat to protect our health.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> Old Bones said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean. I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in. Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread… I know!!.... I know!!........ I can’t help myself, I’m weak… It’s all Kat’s fault…
> ...


sign me up!!!!!  I will keep the Momma Kat evil eye out for yall!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> I know what you mean. I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in. Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread… I know!!.... I know!!........ I can’t help myself, I’m weak… It’s all Kat’s fault…


You need an attitude adjustment. Its your prespective is 180 out. Think about it, banana bread with bananas, bananas how healthly can can ya get, it's food that is good for muscles, muscle cramps, electrolytes and alzheimers.... You should be in trouble if you didn't eat.

See what I mean, you just selling it all wrong..... <chuckles>


----------



## old bones (Oct 22, 2013)

Very interesting post.  From a medical viewpoint, I’d be doing the wife a favor if I ate more Banana Bread.   I printed out a copy of your post for the wife and signed it Dr. Foamheart.    

It’s good to know that there are people like you on this forum; who are looking out for people like me… :biggrin:    





Foamheart said:


> You need an attitude adjustment. Its your prespective is 180 out. Think about it, banana bread with bananas, bananas how healthly can can ya get, it's food that is good for muscles, muscle cramps, electrolytes and alzheimers.... You should be in trouble if you didn't eat.
> 
> See what I mean, you just selling it all wrong.....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> Very interesting post. From a medical viewpoint, I’d be doing the wife a favor if I ate more Banana Bread. I printed out a copy of your post for the wife and signed it Dr. Foamheart.
> 
> It’s good to know that there are people like you on this forum; who are looking out for people like me…


Your bill is in the mail. Just present to your CFO at the same time as the perscription.


----------



## old bones (Oct 20, 2013)

My son came over last week for some of the peppers and cabbage and dropped off three pails of apples so I dried a lot and decided to make some apple sauce and canned apple pie filling.  While looking on the internet the wife found a recipe of apple pie filling.  This recipe called for Clear Jel.   This was something new to me but we wanted to try it.

When I looked at the recipe it said to use 4 cups of apples peeled and cored…  Four Cups??     I’m looking at three pails of apples…    Yep!  There goes the kitchen again but this time, the wife was home so she got involved with the first batch.

If I had my way, I’d connect to apple peeler to my cordless drill and go at this “Big Time” but she wanted the apples a bit thicker so we decided to remove the knife from the apple peeler and do slicing part of the operation by hand..  

The other thing I notices was the 25 min for the hot water bath.  So we decided to do a full batch or 7 quarts for the canner.

She calls this “Our Bonding Time” but working as a team we got enough apples peeled for a full batch.













Apples001.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






The next thing was blanching the apples.    That took a little longer because I could only blanch in small batches.  While I as blanching the apples, she mixed up the ingredients and put them on the stove to heat up.  Our first mistake was we heated the mixture to a hard boil and the Clear Jel got too thick..   This worked out ok but made it difficult to fold in the apples.   When we did the second batch we watched the and as the mixture started to turn clear, we removed it from the stove, folded in the apples and filled the jars.  I did a taste test and felt like I could taste a touch of the cornstarch in the second batch.  

After 25 min in a hot water bath the apples turned out great.  The mixture thickened to smooth type jell; the apple juice in the jell gave it that canned apple pie filling flavor and texture.  I could not taste any corn starch this time so the hot water bath did the trick.  The only concern I had is the head space in the jars.   When hot the apples seem to expand in the jars during the hot water process the jell also  thickens so several of the jars had the jell seep out the top.    When all was done, we did end up with18 quarts and 2 pints and a small jar.  













Apples002.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






 The next day, I was thinking of the Fried Apple Pies like I ate as a kid, I did a search on the forum and found a posting and a picture by ‘Roller’ stating that he uses Lard to fry his pies…  As a kid, mom always used lard so I was going to give this a try but I was going to use premade dough.   There goes the kitchen again……      













Pie%20Dough.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013





I use a bowl and cut the dough at 5 inches, put some of the filling in the dough, wet the ends and folded it in half.   













Fried%20Apple%20Pie.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






In to the hot lard they went and ended up looking like this…  The apple filling taste great, the pie dough was flakey and light.   Nothing like a baked pie at all.   Thanks Roller....
I’m sure someone when looking at this could tell me how to make better pie dough…..   Kate???    Roller??













Apple%20Pie%20Filling%20Clear%20Jel.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 20, 2013






Thinking of making some apple sauce this way but need to do something with the red peppers first.

Thanks for Looking!!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 20, 2013)

Those canned apples are beautiful. makes me which I had a tree.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 20, 2013)

That looks wonderful....was thinking about making an apple pie today.

The Recipe that I use (when I don't use the store bought Pillsbury one)...is Ree Drummond's no fail pie dough.  She is the Pioneer Woman on the 'net and Food Network.

Yall did good!

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh man, am I jealous. I love apple pie and that fried apple pie looks great.

Isn't it great cooking with your wife. I love it. She says I make a mess but me thinks she protests too much because she always helps.

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Yummy!!! If Rock messed up the kitchen making those, I'd gladly clean it up!!!


----------



## old bones (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Disco,   Kate tipped me off to a good pie dough recipe, she is a real asset to this forum.  The 'Go to Person' for sure.    I’m thinking of trying the recipe but I need one of them wire things to cut through the flour mixture but the wife told me at my age, I’ll never get my monies worth out of it.  ;-)    Those apple pies fried in the lard is a real treat in itself.    If I can make a good dough, I’d like to make some up ahead of time and freeze them, that apple pie filling is the way to go.  

Yesterday evening when I was done with the Roasted Red Bells, I made a batch of apple sauce with the same recipe.  













Apple%20Sauce500.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 21, 2013






I didn’t have the Apple Juice so I substituted the best I could.   I thought the Honeycrisp flavor just might do the trick.













T.Soup0001.jpg



__ old bones
__ Oct 21, 2013






When the wife found out, she was a bit upset…  I did a test and it taste good to me… I started out with ten pints but after I cleaned up my mess, I took out a spoon and ate a jar of it.    I’m thinking a good Apple Brandy would give it that extra kick.  I'd like to do more cooking but she kind'a frowns on it if she's not home...    It must be a woman thing...


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2013)

I like the substitution!  Brandy would be great too!

yummmmm.....I need you to come and help me in the kitchen!!!

Here is what I did today.  













banana bread 1.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 21, 2013






I made two loaves of banana bread instead of the Apple Pie.  The bananas needed to be used ....apples can wait a few more days.

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Oct 21, 2013)

So you got me to thinking, apples... Hmmmmm.... what goes good with apples?













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 21, 2013






CAPT. MORGANS !!!!

My Dad's favorite is fried pies, cause as a kid that was pretty much their only sweet and it was portable. I guess the only other thing was jelly biscuits.


----------



## old bones (Oct 21, 2013)

OMG!!!   Now you are hitting below the belt.  

Kate, Banana Bread is my weakest link.   Was it still warm when you took that picture?   Can your camera do a Scratch and Sniff?  It might be my old age but I think I can smell that bread.  It looks like something that a person should eat…..  R E A L   S L O W   so they enjoy every second.   

This is a great forum; I get so much good information from this site.    We should start something like a Bake Off….  Like where you and the others can bake things and send them to me to judge… I could pick a winner each week.    We could do a trial test; like maybe starts with one of you’re loafs of that bread….   Someone in your family is lucky…  That looks finger lick’n good for sure… 

Good call, let them apples sit....     Thanks for the posting...


----------



## old bones (Oct 21, 2013)

Whoa!!!   Jelly Biskets???   Those look like we might need more information...   Details!!!  And type them out slow because I'm not a fast reader...     

As a kid we only got Fried Pies during Christmas time.   All the other times, mom would let us use her salt shaker and allow us to stay out later but we had to be home before dark.    I grew up in the city so  many of the neighbors had apple trees.    ;-)  




Foamheart said:


> So you got me to thinking, apples... Hmmmmm.... what goes good with apples?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

Now cut this out. The last thing I need is you guys getting me to bake more by making me hungry. Go to your rooms and be good.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> Now cut this out. The last thing I need is you guys getting me to bake more by making me hungry. Go to your rooms and be good.
> 
> Disco


Bwahahaha!  Not gonna!

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bwahahaha!  Not gonna!
> 
> Kat



I'm gonna tell Lynn on you.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahaha!  Not gonna!
> ...


He will just look at you and grin.  Tell ya..."I have been trying for 24 years to get her to behave!"

Kat


----------



## old bones (Oct 22, 2013)

I know what you mean.   I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in.    Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread…   I know!!....   I know!!........  I can’t help myself, I’m weak…    It’s all Kat’s fault…  




Disco said:


> Now cut this out. The last thing I need is you guys getting me to bake more by making me hungry. Go to your rooms and be good.
> 
> Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> I know what you mean.   I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in.    Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread…   I know!!....   I know!!........  I can’t help myself, I’m weak…    It’s all Kat’s fault…



It is true. I think we require a special moderator just for Kat to protect our health.

Disco


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> Old Bones said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean. I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in. Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread… I know!!.... I know!!........ I can’t help myself, I’m weak… It’s all Kat’s fault…
> ...


sign me up!!!!!  I will keep the Momma Kat evil eye out for yall!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> I know what you mean. I try to behave myself and work on the Honey-Do-List; before I know it, the devil pulls me in. Last night I had all these dreams about Banana Bread… I know!!.... I know!!........ I can’t help myself, I’m weak… It’s all Kat’s fault…


You need an attitude adjustment. Its your prespective is 180 out. Think about it, banana bread with bananas, bananas how healthly can can ya get, it's food that is good for muscles, muscle cramps, electrolytes and alzheimers.... You should be in trouble if you didn't eat.

See what I mean, you just selling it all wrong..... <chuckles>


----------



## old bones (Oct 22, 2013)

Very interesting post.  From a medical viewpoint, I’d be doing the wife a favor if I ate more Banana Bread.   I printed out a copy of your post for the wife and signed it Dr. Foamheart.    

It’s good to know that there are people like you on this forum; who are looking out for people like me… :biggrin:    





Foamheart said:


> You need an attitude adjustment. Its your prespective is 180 out. Think about it, banana bread with bananas, bananas how healthly can can ya get, it's food that is good for muscles, muscle cramps, electrolytes and alzheimers.... You should be in trouble if you didn't eat.
> 
> See what I mean, you just selling it all wrong.....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Old Bones said:


> Very interesting post. From a medical viewpoint, I’d be doing the wife a favor if I ate more Banana Bread. I printed out a copy of your post for the wife and signed it Dr. Foamheart.
> 
> It’s good to know that there are people like you on this forum; who are looking out for people like me…


Your bill is in the mail. Just present to your CFO at the same time as the perscription.


----------

